

Microsoft Touch Mouse for $15.25 on Amazon - shliachtx
http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-3KJ-00001-Touch-Mouse/dp/B004HYGU18/

======
tmikaeld
Windows only? No wonder it's on sale.

~~~
shliachtx
I don't believe it's Windows only. It works and scrolls with Mac, but the
other gestures don't work.

